# bellaire du banquet 4/23/09



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Come join us for a great evening at gatherings, 5206 bissonnet. Live auction, silent auction and tons of raffles!!! For more info call Barry 713 501 1286, or Buzz 713 410 9407. thanks


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

AH hell, I'm coming to drink free beer!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

hey red hope you can make it, see ya there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I might make it if you don't win everything once again Buzz.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hope you can make fish, i bet you win something this year??? later


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I never win either


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

hey red put down the beer can and buy some raffle tickets, then you might win something!!!!!!!!! haha hope to see ya there, later


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

the program is in print and it looks great, bay flats trip with capt chris, and lots of hunting trips, blast and cast with danny nu of laguna rods, cold drinks, well yall know the rest,


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I think we will bring a bottle of Crown...hehehe


----------

